# Sunday Special - Hit Movie Songs



## luckytrim (Jul 15, 2018)

Sunday Special - Hit Movie Songs

Today I give you the title of the song , and you name the  movie...

1. 'My Heart Will Go On'?
2. 'How Do I Live Without You'?
  a. - 'Space Jam'
' b. - Die Hard'
' c. - Love Jones'
  d. - 'Con Air'
3. 'Time of My Life'?
4. 'Take My Breath Away'?
5. 'Unchained Melody'?
  a. - 'Ghost'
  b. - "Love Story
  c. - 'Dying Young'
  d. - 'Erin Brockavich'
6. 'Everything I Do'?
  a. - 'Fools Rush In'
  b. - 'Don Juan DeMarco'
  c. - 'Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves'
  d. - 'Total Recall'
7. 'I Will Always Love You'?
8. 'Summer Nights'?
  a. - 'Sixteen Candles'
  b. - 'Pretty Woman'
  c. - 'Grease'
  d. - 'The Breakfast Club'
9. 'Have You Ever Really Loved a Woman'?
  a. - 'Edward Scissorhands'
  b. - 'Don Juan Demarco'
  c. - 'Traffic'
  d. - 'The Pelican Brief'
10. '500 Miles'?
  a. - 'Untamed Heart'
  b. - 'Benny and Joon'
  c. - 'A Far Off Place'
  d. - 'Far and Away'
11. 'Kiss Me'?
  a. - 'Outside Providence'
  b. - 'Down to You'
  c. - 'She's All That'
  d. - 'Boys and Girls'
12. 'Secret Garden'?
  a. - 'Jerry Maguire'
  b. - 'A Midsummer's Night's Dream'
  c. - 'Loser'
  d. - 'Romeo and Juliet'
13. 'For You I Will'?
  a. - 'Con Air'
  b. - 'Space Jam'
  c. - 'Sense and Sensibility'
  d. - 'My Best Friend's Wedding'
14. 'All for Love'?
  a. - 'Three Musketeers'
  b. - 'Batman Forever'
  c. - 'Man in the Iron Mask'
  d. - 'Aladdin'
15. 'I Need You'?
  a. - '10th Kingdom'
  b. - 'South Pacific'
  c. - 'David Copperfield'
  d. - 'The Princess and the Marine'
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Titanic
2. - d
3. "Dirty Dancing"
4. 'Top Gun'
5. 'Ghost'
6. - c    
7. 'The Bodyguard'
8. - c
9. - b
10. 'Benny and Joon'
11. 'She's All That'
12. - a
13. - b
14. - a
15. - d


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2018)

Not bad 13/15, a couple of movies I haven't seen.


----------

